# Feeding Schedule for Doves



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

I have been basically free feeding my 2 doves. I would like to get them on a schedule. For the pijs I hear 2 feedings/day with all they can eat in only 5-10 minutes is recommended. Can I do this with the doves? Or will they get too hungry in between?

I'm sure this has been covered in PT before, but the search function is useless as far as I can tell. I tried advanced search, still not useful.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello, 
Not sure if this is much help because we always have feed available for our pigeons & doves. 
But I don't see at problem with feeding them at set times as long as you give them enough time to eat their fill twice aday. I would keep an eye on them the first few days to make sure they are doing well.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I think I read here that once they drink they've had enough.
Why do you want to get a schedule? You have mice or something?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Think it's more like 20 minutes twice a day.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pawbla said:


> I think I read here that once they drink they've had enough.
> Why do you want to get a schedule? You have mice or something?



Good question, Pawbla. Wouldn't it be better to have food available in the event you weren't going to be home on time to feed them?


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

I am trying to hand tame them. I want to try clicker training with them, which requires they take treats from me. It's been 2 days of trying the feeding schedule and they are starting to get comfortable eating out of my hand. Once they are real comfy with taking food/treats from me, they can go back to more of a free feed system. I may take their food away for several hours before a training session. 

I do this training with my dogs with great success, I know chickens are the bird of choice to practice with. I don't have a chicken so thought it would be fun to try with the doves. They are more tame than my pijs at this point.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I really think that trust works a lot better with birds. They're not dogs. Nothing like them. 
Handling them and spending time with them works lots better then what you are doing. I don't know, I'd rather my birds came to me because they trusted me and wanted to, then because they HAD TO for their food. You can feed them normally, then offer them treats by hand. Peanuts are good for this. I chop mine up, and the birds love them. I wouldn't want to force my birds to come to me. Take the time to know them, and let them learn to trust you. When they come to you because they like you, it's much more rewarding. If you have had them for a while, and they don't trust you, then you aren't spending enough time with them.
If you force them to come to you for their food, and they are scared of you, well that's just wrong. That means they will have to get all stressed out just to eat. Why would you want to do that?


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

You're right, I don't want them to be stressed when they eat. The last grocery store I went to didn't have any peanuts that weren't salted. I'm sure I can find them at the bigger store this weekend.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Usually pharmacies sell them too. We get them at CVS or the grocery store. Most pijjies love them once they try them. Mine will come to my hand for them, but for the ones that take a little longer, I just put some down next to them, or in their box. I don't make them come to me. Eventually, they will see that you bring treats. Just be patient. Some take longer than others. Also, when the shy ones see that the others are coming to you and getting rewarded, they will eventually follow. You'll see. It'll be a lot more fun for them and for you. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I get them at diet stores. They sell vitamins and a bunch of natural products, that includes seeds of all kinds, and raw.
Raw peanuts taste pretty good, actually.


----------

